# The Cave of Dragonflies Mafia



## Zora of Termina (Mar 31, 2010)

_There are many members in this cavern, most of whom get along pretty well unless they happen upon the Serious Discussion area. Members help other members, they cheer each other on, and they play with each other; overall a peaceful community. However, not all of them are so nice or pleasant to be around as the rest. Every so often you get the troll or general annoyance who needs to be taken care of.

That duty falls into the hands of the Mods and the Admins. When they spot a clear breaking of rules, they are to give out infractions or ban accordingly. Bans, which in this personified version of TCoD usually equate to humane euthanization, usually only happens to those with the most severe infraction counts, and usually is done quietly and away from the general population. Every so often one of these will fail, and the banned member will return. Thus they get this treatment again and again until they can stay down.

Mind you, this is usually.

It so happened that one day the residents of the fine cavern awoke to find one of their own all over the entrance to the cave. Obviously, this was a very chilling experience for all who witnessed it. It was clear that the member had been "banned". But even the most uninitiated and naive could agree that this wasn't a simple ban. This was murder.

And therefore, the remaining residents gathered together and agreed. They would all gather each day outside the closed and locked Mafia forum, and play this game of whodunit in real-time, to save their precious cave.

They didn't know of the two moles amongst them. The two Admins, who when all was said and done at the end of that shocking day, began to plan..._

--------------

Now as you can all tell, this is a game of Mafia with various members as the roles. I'd like to credit Moon-Panther for helping me come up with the roles and typing out the various descriptions.

_*ROLES*_


*Mafia*

_Butterfree - Don of the Mafia_

Butterfree, a single entity that flutters around the cave of dragons and  their flies, drinking a nice cup of cod tea, is the evil mastermind  behind all factions of the little site we call home. As the all powerful  being of all, they have decided to clean the site up of “annoyances”.

With the aide of opaltiger, they plot and plan on whom to ban-hammer. If  they ever disagree, they will go with Butterfree’s choice.


_opaltiger - second in command_

Second to Butterfree in her plans, he holds the potential to rise up in  ranks if she ever was found out. With this is mind, they don’t wish to  sabotage Butterfree in case of being found out by her. They act quietly  with her, picking their victims, then succumbing to her wishes on who to  kill.


_Kusarigamaitachi - Terrorist_

Kusa is one of the crazier members on TCoD, it has gained access to  some C-4 and it will use if it so wishes. Whenever Kusa gets bored and  wants to pick up the pace, it can walk over to a single player and tell  them that they are going to die. Then, they both go boom and the day  will end with suicide.*


Innocents:*

_Negrek - Inspector_

Negrek is one of the powers of TCoD, and she is also under the wrath of  Butterfree for being far too nice to the normal members, going as low as  to ask one of them for help in times of need *gasp*

Negrek has the power to check the alignment of any player, but she is  not perfect thus she can only check once per night. She also can’t  figure out who Arylett is until she is turned, the variable, and the  terrorist.

(Couldn’t resist poking a little fun at you, Negrek. - Love, Moony)


_Zora of Termina - Lover_

Zora is a likable person who makes friends quite easily. She is also a  large flirt that will turn you into her love-monkey in no time flat. In  this game, she will set her flirty sights on a single player and  promise them a fun time if they win this game together in the end.  However, if she dies, the one she charmed will die as well. Same goes  for the other way around, which confuses the hell out of her.


_Moon-Panther - Brother 1_

Moony, or Moon-Panther, is half of  a ongoing battle with FMC, or  FullMetalCookies. They fight, challenging each other, and Moony is the  one that often smacks her friend upside the head when she needs it. They  are thicker than thieves and will do anything to keep one another  alive. If FMC does fall, Moony will become her dark side “Panther” and  kill one person in revenge. But only for one night, then she returns to  Moony.

_
Full Metal Cookies - Brother 2 (you really shouldn't be surprised.)_

FMC, or FullMetalCookies, is half of  a ongoing battle with Moony, or  Moon-Panther. They fight, challenging each other, and FMC is the one  that often gets smacked by her friend upside the head when she needs it.  They are thicker than thieves and will do anything to keep one another  alive. If Moony does fall, FMC will go into a murderous frenzy and kill  one person in revenge. To the song “Earl Had to Die”.

_
surskitty - Healer 1_

surskitty is one of the two other mods. Being a mod, she has the ability to "reverse a ban" which is essentially to bring a player back from the dead after the Mafia has attacked them during the night. However, if she and Tailsy choose the same person, they will mistakenly re-ban the person, thus killing them all over.


_Tailsy - Healer 2_

Tailsy is one of the two other mods. Being a mod, she has the ability to  "reverse a ban" which is essentially to bring a player back from the  dead after the Mafia has attacked them during the night. However, if she  and surskitty choose the same person, they will mistakenly re-ban the  person, thus killing them all over.


_L'il Dwagie - The Destiny Bonder_

L'il Dwagie is a hell of a fire cracker that will jump at any problem she sees  with gusto. If you wronged her, in any way that may be little or large,  you will pay for it. If she is ever ordered to death by her fellow  players, she will place a nasty curse on the fool and drag them down  with her to the pits of hell to feel her full wrath for killing her.

I really wouldn’t want to be the one that pisses her off if I were you.

_
Black Yoshi 99 - Distractor_

Black Yoshi 99, or Yoshi, during these dark times, has decided to take a page from the book of his character Xhan and choose one person to annoy during the night, thus targetting himself with their night action rather than its original target. At the end of the night, he will be told who targetted him, but not what he was targetted with.


*Alien:*

_Arylett Dawnsborough - Alien _

Sweet, a little wacky and strange, but sweet none the less. She is  friendly enough and no one would ever think of causing harm to her. The  Mafia, as evil as they may be at the time, can’t even bring themselves  to kill her at first. At most, they will only give her a light smack on  the head with their hammer before running off into the night.

That tap on the head though is enough to make her angry.

Arylett turns into a very vengeful and wacked out version of herself. If  she chosen to be lynched after activating this crazy-ass side of her,  she will escape the guillotine and take out her LettSpear and kill you  all. The only way to get rid of an activated Arylett is to pray the Mafia  tries to kill her again. Other than that, you are so screwed.


*Variable:*
_
Kai - Variable_

Kai is a silly little Sprite maker that would often stalk the sprite  threads and show his latest creation to the world of Dragonflies. From  all his experiments, he has created the first living sprites that act  and function as actual Pokemon.

Now, here is his choice, He must choose among the sprites he made to use  throughout the game and choose which side to work for. If he picks  Mafia, the mafia would be informed of their latest member. If he stays  with the Innocents, well at least they have more members to help take  down Butterfree.

- Vaporeon Sprite: Once only during the game; he’ll use his Vaporeon  Sprite to creates a heavy mist and hide everyone within the fog. All  actions will have randomized targets, except those that have no target.  The others wake up to find out that information, some may be ticked, but  there's nothing they can do about it.

- Jolteon Sprite: Using the skills he created a working Jolteon sprite  that can stun one person per night of his choice. The power of the  sprite locks the victim’s muscles and stops them from making an action  that night.

-  Flareon Sprite: Within his workshop, he created a sprite of a  Flareon. He runs out once during the game and releases the sprite’s  power to end all night actions that commence after he runs out to wake  the world. After the light is released, everyone awakes and collect the  dead to start another day.

- Espeon Sprite: Kai goes out once a night and finds one person in which  to use his Espeon sprite on. Once used, any moves that are directed at  the one player will be detoured to Kai. (Excluding Miracle Eye, Follow  Me and Attract)

- Umbreon Sprite: A neat little sprite of a Umbreon, Kai can invoke it’s  power to bathe him in the cool glow of moonlight to protect himself. It  doesn’t clash with the medicine that may have been given to him. The  catch though is that once he uses the power of this sprite, he has to  wait a night to let Umbreon rest for one night. Thus he’ll be vulnerable  that night. He still can be killed in the day like everyone else as  well.

- Leafeon Sprite: This one sprite of a Leafeon is used put a single  player to sleep for the next day’s actions. The player he picks will be  asleep all day and will miss out on the discussion and voting. If he  decides not to share his treasure, no one falls asleep that night.

- Glaceon Sprite: With this single sprite of a Glaceon, he can save his  butt from attack on any night he wishes. Any lethal attempt on his life  has a 50% chance of hitting him. He can use this sprite every night if  he wishes.


*Players:*

1. Moon-Panther
2. L'il Dwagie
3. Kammington
4. Mewtwo
5. Psymon
6. Flora and Ashes
7. Full Metal Cookies
8. blazheiro889
9. rock-ground
10. Sage Noctowl
11. Blazie
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd like to join~


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 31, 2010)

Teehee, firecracker~

In~


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 31, 2010)

Yaaay mafia

I'm in.

...I want to make that MM10 mafia game now.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 31, 2010)

I wanna join!


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll have a crack at this.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 31, 2010)

Kay, you're all in <3


----------



## Flora (Mar 31, 2010)

I want to play~


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 31, 2010)

ME ME ME


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 31, 2010)

YOU YOU YOU

Both in. ^^


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in :D

B-but where is the obligatory NINJATOE- *shot*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 1, 2010)

Joining.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 2, 2010)

Join please?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 2, 2010)

OK, great, you're all in which means there are 5 spots left.


----------



## Blazie (Apr 2, 2010)

Iiiiiin. =)


----------

